# few Feb MS flounder



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Put F'Sho II over about 11:15 last night with the new light setup just to kinda give it a shakedown....should have went a little earlier but couldnt bc I was hunting and my buddy had to keep his baby a while...there were beds scattered all around...prob saw 30 fresh beds. Ended up with 6 nice flounder and 3 perfect slot redfish. Redfish were 22.5, 23.5, and 24 inches. Light setup worked good just needs to be spread out a little to get some better bottom coverage. 2 750 watt, 1 500, and 2 250s.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

WTG on the Feb. Flatties. Glad to see your postin again


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

WTG on the Feb. Flatties. Glad to see your postin again


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

yea man i been poppin in over here every once in a while just aint had nothing to say till now......should get nothing better from here.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice....very nice.


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

Josh, I got my alarm set for 12 though I might slip out earlier. Gonna give it my first shot of the year in a little bit. I heard people were gigging a few. Good to see you got some. Gives me a little more encouragement about tonight.


----------

